# Release !?!? is the a bigger question then witch release to buy



## Fryed (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this forum hopefully I'm posting at the right place.
I did look into older post but I think most of them are at least 2-3 years old

I'm looking to buy a thumb trigger release that will be good for target shooting and hunting; I don't like buying cheap stuff and replacing it after a short period of time. nether I want to learn to use a type of release then figure later on this is not the best. I'm not looking for easy training n'or fast result. I want to get to the best result possible.

My choice are now between the TruBall BossX, I don't know much about this release except that the thumb travel can be adjusted very short as the pressure can be personalised; 

the Carter attraction because it can do thumb release or back tension this sound very interesting; and can also be adjusted;
Q: I don't really understand the anchor point pressure release can some one tell me more about this ? 

Carter Plain 1 look very simple thumb release

Carter Honey
Q: does it close on the D-loop when the safety is on, can it be hanging on the loop while I warm out my hand, so i don't have to run in my pocket to get it out when some moose shows up ? 

Stan Shootoff a lot of customisation might be very good to set my self very comfortable on my anchor point.


Q: Also something I would like to get advice about turning the palm of my hand facing out, thumb down. Do I have to do it ; should I do it ? When I tried some thumb release in store, the guy told me to do it but it felt really uncomfortable is it OK to use a thumb / pressure release holing it horizontally ?

Thank you so much in advance for taking time to answer me


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to this forum hopefully I'm posting at the right place.
I did look into older post but I think most of them are at least 2-3 years old

I'm looking to buy a thumb trigger release that will be good for target shooting and hunting; I don't like buying cheap stuff and replacing it after a short period of time. nether I want to learn to use a type of release then figure later on this is not the best. I'm not looking for easy training n'or fast result. I want to get to the best result possible.

My choice are now between the TruBall BossX, I don't know much about this release except that the thumb travel can be adjusted very short as the pressure can be personalised; 

*Not real keen on the caliper style t handle releases. Of the last 3 truball releases I have owned the last 2 I could not completely get rid of the trigger travel. Truball does make a good product.* 

the Carter attraction because it can do thumb release or back tension this sound very interesting; and can also be adjusted;
Q: I don't really understand the anchor point pressure release can some one tell me more about this ? 

*This release when used as a tension release can be frustrating at times to say the least. It will definitely show you any form flaws and will require your draw setting to be darn near perfect. I would consider it a little too much for target and hunting. *

Carter Plain 1 look very simple thumb release
*exactly like the name states. Simple thumb release*

Carter Honey
Q: does it close on the D-loop when the safety is on, can it be hanging on the loop while I warm out my hand, so i don't have to run in my pocket to get it out when some moose shows up ? 

* Too much money to leave hanging on a d loop As with any hinge release you will need to give yourself plenty of time (possibly months) to learn this correctly. *

Stan Shootoff a lot of customisation might be very good to set my self very comfortable on my anchor point.

*I am hunting with a Stan as I sit in my blind this morning. Great product. *


Q: Also something I would like to get advice about turning the palm of my hand facing out, thumb down. Do I have to do it ; should I do it ? When I tried some thumb release in store, the guy told me to do it but it felt really uncomfortable is it OK to use a thumb / pressure release holing it horizontally ?

*I would highly recommend the thumb down and palm out. Not completely ventricle but in such a position that your knuckles will allow a consistent anchor point. Hand should be relatively flat and relaxed when using any release. Tension in the hand creates tension in the forearm etc. *

Disclaimer: These are my opinions and are not the opinions of many fellow archers or this website. 

Thank you so much in advance for taking time to answer me [/QUOTE]


----------



## Fryed (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Fryed (Oct 19, 2013)

I bought a Stan shoot off ! Very happy with it Thank you.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Good deal. Great release. Make sure to set it to have "zero" trigger travel and don't set it light. You want to be able to load the trigger up and use your back tension. Set it too light and it will go off too easy and thus making your back tension useless. 

Good luck.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

I to am new to handles. I use my Silverhorn for hunting but can shoot my BossX great and like not having something hanging on my wrist. However I recently got the incredible from Truball and because i can adjust every possible feature imaginable It just may dethrown my Boss. I had the Exxus and sold it as I don't like twisting the D loop which most do. I like keeping everything straight and in-line. I know people will say that it's a non issue but I disagree. My groups are tighter without twisting or torquing the loop.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

monsterbuckrick said:


> I to am new to handles. I use my Silverhorn for hunting but can shoot my BossX great and like not having something hanging on my wrist. However I recently got the incredible from Truball and because i can adjust every possible feature imaginable It just may dethrown my Boss. I had the Exxus and sold it as I don't like twisting the D loop which most do. I like keeping everything straight and in-line. I know people will say that it's a non issue but I disagree. My groups are tighter without twisting or torquing the loop.


Well, you could always go to a torque-less loop.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

just for everyone else... you can rent release aids from keystone country store before you buy them .... i always tell people to try one before you buy it...most places wont let you try them first. you can go through quite a few before you find one that fits and feels good..........


----------



## Fryed (Oct 19, 2013)

Since I started to use this Stan shot off release I'm shooting a lot to the right I used a diff release last week end and shot straight what am I doing wrong.?
Oh yah and I cute my lips using it trying to get the kisser B at the right spot


----------



## silhouette13 (Feb 26, 2007)

any change in release can change the tru anchor, so it SHOULD change the poi a smidge. also going to a different anchor with change the kisser location. some minor sight moves should square you away.


----------



## Fryed (Oct 19, 2013)

It's the left right that's scares me be further it'll be more crooked it will be so my pin won't line up ??


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

What was the other release that shot well for you?


----------



## Fryed (Oct 19, 2013)

Truball pro hunter and pretty much any wrist bracelet,

I'm noticing thread getting out of my string higher than my D loop I did wax it about 2 week ago and there was non I don't know if it might be related this a new bow I got 2 months ago.


----------



## Fryed (Oct 19, 2013)

So what am I doing wrong ?


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Hard to say sometimes without watching you shoot. Different releases give you different anchors because of the head lengths. When I switch from my Zenith to my Stan I have to put 4-5 twists in my string not only to get to my proper anchor but also to have correct alignment. 

Also, if your not relaxing the hand and keeping it somewhat flat one will tend to pull their hand away from their face and then back around. This will cause shots to go left and other inconsistencies. 

Good luck


----------



## Fryed (Oct 19, 2013)

Also my peep get crooked often I need to turn it to fix ....


----------

